# Help Lost Puppy North London Enfield Area



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Found this on facebook, it's a friend of a friend so can't answer any questions, if you think you may have seen Fatty please contact Pollita through her group.

She's offering a cash reward as well, but i know you lot will be happy to share the info in the right places without the need for incentives x

If you live in North London, specifically the Enfield/ Brimsdown area please join her group and invite all your friends. As she says on the group "he may be a mongrel with bad hips but he means the world to us. thank you x"

finding fatty. | Facebook


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I really hope she finds him x


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG How awful for the people and dog, hope found soon x


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Keep us updated. Report it immediately to the police.


----------

